# Internet problems



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the WHDVR set up. Here is a rough draft of my setup.
Dish to green splitter/line 1 to SWM unit then to HR24/Line 2 to 2nd green splitter/line 1 to H24/line 2 to Deca Broadband Unit.
Deca Broadband unit has green power light Ntwrk light off cLink blinking yellow.
My router does not see the Deca Broadband unit and my receivers do not get IP addresses from the router. To me it seems that the problem lies in getting 3 green lights before even trying to get the receivers on the network.
Any suggestions?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It does seem that there is an issue with your Broadband DECA. If you can, try switching the coax cables from the H24 and the Broadband DECA. Also try swapping out the ethernet cable from the Broadband DECA to the router. This will rule out cable issues.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TommyC29483 said:


> Dish to green splitter/line 1 to SWM unit then to HR24/Line 2 to 2nd green splitter/line 1 to H24/line 2 to Deca Broadband Unit.
> Deca Broadband unit has green power light Ntwrk light off cLink blinking yellow.
> Any suggestions?


Could you post a drawing of your setup?
You do have an RF problem going to your BB DECA, which the cLink LED is showing.


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

Merg:
Cables don't seem to be the issue. Swapped cables coax and changed ethernet cable. No change. Took the H24 offline and ran straight run to Broadband unit still no change. I've tried resetting the receivers. Nothing appears to work. My router is configured to 192.168.10.1 with DHCP range 192.168.10.101-199. Have even tried setting up a static address for the receiver on the router including the MAC address of the HR24. This doesn't work. Any help? This is really got me confused here


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Until you get a solid green cLink LED, you're wasting your time trying other things.


----------



## DarkWing (Dec 17, 2010)

On your new receivers the decka is built in, you should only have a unit at you router which has a cable going back to your splitter wich in turn works your on demand


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

attached diagram of my layout


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkWing said:


> On your new receivers the decka is built in, you should only have *a unit at you router* which has a cable going back to your splitter wich in turn works your on demand


Which is what the OP is having problems with.


----------



## DarkWing (Dec 17, 2010)

taking a better look at your picture, is your deca hooked up to your router? Did you restart your modem?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TommyC29483 said:


> attached diagram of my layout


That's a pretty simple layout.
The H24 isn't having any problems, right?
Kind of looks like the BB DECA is defective.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkWing said:


> taking a better look at your picture, is your deca hooked up to your router? Did you restart your modem?


I know you're trying to help "but" do you know what the cLink LED is for?


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> That's a pretty simple layout.
> The H24 isn't having any problems, right?
> Kind of looks like the BB DECA is defective.


Neither receiver can hook up to the internet


----------



## DarkWing (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, and if the router is not seeing the deca then the LED will not be green.
I have got many years in installing Directv and I dont claim to kow it all but I do know that people tend to blame equip all to quickly.
Last post on this thread, guess I'm not as smart as you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TommyC29483 said:


> Neither receiver can hook up to the internet


"Yeah", the last thing to do to prove this BB DECA is bad is to connect it where the H24 is and power cycle the BB DECA. If after a min or so the cLink doesn't lock on the DECA signal and turn green, then "it's dead Jim".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DarkWing said:


> Yes, and if the router is not seeing the deca then the LED will not be green.
> I have got many years in installing Directv and I dont claim to kow it all but I do know that people tend to blame equip all to quickly.
> Last post on this thread, guess I'm not as smart as you.


I've been part of the test group for DECA for 18 months, "so maybe" I do know "just a bit" about it. 

I'm not sure if this has to do with being "smart", or simply "knowing" about this device.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Yeah", the last thing to do to prove this BB DECA is bad is to connect it where the H24 is and power cycle the BB DECA. If after a min or so the cLink doesn't lock on the DECA signal and turn green, then "it's dead Jim".


Probably, but another thing to try would be replacing the ethernet cable between the DECA and router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Probably, but another thing to try would be replacing the ethernet cable between the DECA and router.


If the cLink is blinking yellow, the RF signal isn't locked on, so it is pointless to even think about the ethernet side, since the cLink will be green on a working setup, even with no ethernet connected.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cLink status:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

To make Vos's point another way, cLink has nothing to do with the actual Ethernet connection.. It is the BB DECA saying that it can properly communicate with the other DECAs in the system. 

To the OP.. DO you have WH service? Does the H24 see the HR24 playlist? 

Just to be sure, you don't see any broad band filters anywhere do you.. They are little red devices that would be attached to the coax somewhere...

And by the way, your router will never actually show the BB DECA, from what I recall.. Vos will have to confirm this, but I do believe its basically a hidden device, almost like a switch on your network.....


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

I tried hooking the Deca by itself with the cable running into the H24. All 3 lights lit up. Tried it on the cable running into the HR24 pwr and blinking yellow cLink only.
Switched out the coax in the room where the router is no change pwr and blinking yellow cLink only.


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes we have whole home and yes the 2 receivers are joined together.
There are no filters at all.
As far as the router I thought it wouldn't show. My router documentation says it will not see bridges and I am assuming that the Broadband Deca acts as a bridge


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TommyC29483 said:


> Neither receiver can hook up to the internet


Bad port on the router then?


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Bad port on the router then?


Negative router has 4 ports and all are working


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TommyC29483 said:


> Negative router has 4 ports and all are working


You did run Ethernet cable directly to router from one of HR24 and and said the receiver didn't see the Internet. Did the router see the receiver?

Is the router firmware up-to-date?


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> You did run Ethernet cable directly to router from one of HR24 and and said the receiver didn't see the Internet. Did the router see the receiver?
> 
> Is the router firmware up-to-date?


No only ran cable between DECA BB and router. The router firmware is up to date.
Now I tried something different to see if this worked. The second green splitter on my diagram is located in the garage in the junction box. I disconnected the line that leads to where the router is and hooked up a coax to the DECA unit. Got 3 green lights. Since the internet comes in to the house at this junction box (Fiber Optic directly connected to internet) I pulled out the Cat5 cable that feeds the rest of the house and plugged into the DECA unit. Went to my HR24 and voila it could see the internet. So I am now assuming that problem lies somewhere in the internal house coax wiring


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Seems like" your diagram isn't complete then.
This is what "I see":








This would seem to explain what has been posted in this thread so far.


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> "Seems like" your diagram isn't complete then.
> This is what "I see":
> View attachment 24185
> 
> ...


The left side of the diagram would be how I am connected. with of course the ethernet between the deca and router


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Larger font isn't going to get your point across any better.

"If" the left side is exactly how you have it, then swapping the BB DECA for the H24, would have given the green LED status, since the H24 is/was working through DECA to the HR24.


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Larger font isn't going to get your point across any better.
> 
> "If" the left side is exactly how you have it, then swapping the BB DECA for the H24, would have given the green LED status, since the H24 is/was working through DECA to the HR24.


Sorry about the font. Yes I did get 3 green when using the H24 connection. It was the HR24 that I got green pwr and blinking yellow cLink.

Not sure if you saw my prior post about connecting in the garage where the source for both internet and DTV come into the house


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TommyC29483 said:


> Sorry about the font. Yes I did get 3 green when using the H24 connection. It was the HR24 that I got green pwr and blinking yellow cLink.
> 
> Not sure if you saw my prior post about connecting in the garage where the source for both internet and DTV come into the house


"I did", but seemed to have missed your " I did get 3 green when using the H24 connection."
Had I not, I would have pointed you to a bad coax from the splitter to the BB DECA location, "a whole bunch" earlier.


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok now my main computer in the room that has the router is able to connect to the internet either by hard wire to the router or wireless since it has a built in wireless card. I am moving the router to the garage since I get 3 green there. If this works and I don't get any signal loss from the wireless being in the garage, I'll repost in a few


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Another option" might be to move the splitter to either the HR24 or H24 location with the BB DECA and connect it to your router "if" they're in the same room.


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

That's not an option since the "office" was the only room with ethernet capability. I've switched everything over with the router in the garage. The receivers immediately saw the internet and everything is running ok. Started a download and waiting to see how long it takes (30 minute concert). Thanks to all for the help. I have a feeling that the cable run from the garage to the office is either losing signal or just too long a run from the splitter


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You look to now have a handle on it.
How long is this coax run? 
It would have to be VERY LONG [like over 600'] to be a problem. More likely is a bad connector, or "something" poking into the coax.


----------



## TommyC29483 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd have to go up in the attic to see. The funny thing was I hooked up the H24 to the cable run in the office and it was fine. But the DECA wouldn't work on the same line. In any event thanks for your help. Your suggestions spurred me to find some other fixes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This coax does have a "leftover" diplexer on it somewhere does it?


----------

